# Hello from Cambridge



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 3, 2005)

Ey Anil, welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## hasen (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Anil. I live not too far from you in Birmingham.


----------



## Chrislight (May 3, 2005)

Anil,

Welcome to the VI community! You've come to a great place to learn as the members are very supportive here. Have fun! :D


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 3, 2005)

Hi Anil - welcome onboard! :wink:


----------

